# Raccoon



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

If you have ever wanted to try raccoon here is some good info on doing it.






[youtube:e6n9f5t2]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mOtEZ1Z6P2I&feature=plcp[/youtube:e6n9f5t2]

I've never done it so I don't know what it would taste like, but if you do try it let us know how it is.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I grew up eating raccoon. **** is standard table fare at any Midwest game feed and there were many game feeds, let me tell ya. ***** trapped on our sweet corn patch or taken out of a grainery were good. A **** off a ditchbank living on frogs, fish, and crawdads was bad.

I would never ever cook a **** with that much fat on it and I always parboiled it first and drained off the liquid and then rinsed it off before cooking it. Parboiling will remove any remaining fat that didn't get trimmed off. 

I coulda swore I had a thread about preparing raccoon, especially about the importance of gland and fat removal, but I can't find it.

One Thanksgiving my dad baked a whole raccoon, head and all. It was stuffed with dressing and had an apple in it's mouth and marischino cherries for eyeballs.

Looking back at all the raccoon meals I had, there was usually lots of alcohol around.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I'll pass on the raccoon. :O>>: They harbor a nasty parasite called Bayliascaris that has a propensity to migrate around in human victims brains and spinal chord. Not good. Maybe all the booze that went with eating them alleviated the risk some? 

Goob, Utah County is crawling with raccoons now. You could easily harvest one here for Thanksgiving if you like  . I pass 1-2 **** roadkills a week going to work.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I read that Bayliascaris (say that 3 times, real fast) lives in the intestinal tract and it's eggs are in the raccoon's feces. Typically we ******** avoid consumming those parts.

Many wild animals have roundworms. Just be careful when cleaning the animal and be sure the meat is well cooked.

I'll take a small roadkill ****, preferably one hanging around some apple trees. When you skin it please leave one paw intact so I know it's not the neighbor's cat.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

wyogoob said:


> I read that Bayliascaris (say that 3 times, real fast) lives in the intestinal tract and in the it's eggs are in the raccoon's feces. Typically we ******** avoid consumming those parts.


Correct!, you've done your homework.  However, ***** tend to defecate all over themselves when thumped by automobiles, cornered by dogs, or shot less than ideally and ******** also aren't known to use gloves when field dressing "game" and for frequently licking their fingers while prepping food, and that's all it takes. _/O



wyogoob said:


> I'll take a small roadkill ****, preferably one hanging around some apple trees


I will likely have a few ***** over in my apple trees in the coming months. If I run one over or if my Shih Tzu can take one out in the back yard, it is all yours. I'll gladly trade one for some elk or deer steaks.  :EAT: (dang it sucks not getting to hunt this fall  )


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Catherder said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > I read that Bayliascaris (say that 3 times, real fast) lives in the intestinal tract and it's eggs are in the raccoon's feces. Typically we ******** avoid consumming those parts.
> ...


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

I've eaten racoon. like chewy dark turkey meat. Chachere's creole seasoning and lot's of time in the crock pot.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

Catherder said:


> ...or if my Shih Tzu can take one out in the back yard...


Isn't the the full name _Pisa Shih Tzu_?


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> Catherder said:
> 
> 
> > ...or if my Shih Tzu can take one out in the back yard...
> ...


Awww, that's a bit harsh. She is perfect for my 2 little girls, and is as loyal as heck, never wanting to leave my side. I am having a devil of a time though training her to tree an apple fed **** for Goob though. -Ov- She just doesn't seem to get it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I think our ***** are hibernating. Our still water is freezing up fast. I was 13° this morning.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Dangit, it's the last day of my bull elk and additional doe antelope season and I'm out running traps with my son-in-law. Ah, it's fun...as long as I don't have to do it all the time. 

Had a small raccoon in a dog-proof trap that, I guess, tore his foot off. All that was left in the trap was a **** foot. "Never seen that before in a DP trap." my son-in-law says.

We did catch a fair sized buck for the stew pot. He was making a living in the hawthorne trees out along the Bear River. It will be a challenge to put this one on the table, the older ones have so much fat:









Always wear surgical gloves when handling a raccoon. Avoid cutting into the intestines and never use **** meat that has come in contact with its feces, never ever.

Remove the glands from the armpits and the groin. Care should be taken when removing the glands to avoid cutting into them or bring them in contact with the flesh. Cut the raccoon into pieces to fit a large stew pot. Trim off as much fat as you can and then rinse in cold water:









Make a solution at the rate of 3 tablespoons of salt and 2 tablespoons of vinegar with 1 gallon of water. Soak the raccoon in the solution for 4 to 8 hours:









Remove meat from solution and rinse off in cold water.

In a large stew pot make a solution at a rate of 4 tablespoons of salt and 2 tablespoons of baking soda to 1 gallon of water. Simmer the raccoon in the solution for an hour or so, enough to help melt off the fat left on the ****. Drain and then rinse the meat in hot water. If necessary, repeat this step, change the water out again, if there's still fat on the raccoon.

Drain the pot and rinse the raccoon meat off in hot water. Set the raccoon aside and wash the pot. Add some salt, 5 or 6 cut-up carrots, a sliced onion, whole Bay leaf and enough water to cover the ****. Bring the solution to a boil. Reduce the heat and then simmer the **** for 2 to 3 hours or until the meat falls off the bones:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/Coon10-12cheesecloth_a_sm.jpg

Remove the raccoon from the pot, drain and rinse with hot water. Discard the vegetables:
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v226/wyogoob/****/Coonparboiled_a_sm.jpg

Allow the **** to cool and then strip the meat from the bones. Trim away any remaining fat or cartilage. The raccoon meat is now ready for your favorite recipe:

An old **** may have to simmer for 5 to 6 hours in order to remove all the greasy, gamey-tasting fat.


----------

